# J. C. SCHNELL SOUR MASH WHISKEY



## LC (Apr 28, 2007)

Well,,,,,,,,,,,I guess I lied Fellows and Gals, found another item I need some info on! Does anyone know what city and state or just the state this whiskey hails from ?

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/whiskeys.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know anything about the city it hails from but it sure is a super example of a debossed label. You are fortunate because most stoneware that is debossed usually only has a name or name and city not the type of commodity in it, usually. That would make it more difficult to reuse to sell other products.


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a Chapin & Gore barrel shaped whiskey ( If I remember right that is the name of it) somewhere that is embossed sour mash, Chicago I believe. Haven't seen the blasted thing for years. Have you been doing any digging and coming up with anything good! 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/whiskeys.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 29, 2007)

No digging unfortunately just working and driving.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy St. Patrick's Day Louis,

 I've got a similar model. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]






 On mine, the "J.C. Schnell, Sour Mash" appears to be hand scratched, while the St. John's/Maltese Cross and "Kiln Dried Grain Whiskey" is impressed. I dug mine a couple years ago, and was unable to find any information on it. I looked again today, and found yours and a couple Worthpoint sales. The first provides no useful info, while the second says, "Early stoneware jug that we think is from the Cincinnati, Ohio area, but we are not sure." Me, neither, but that clue led me to this GooglyBook page. GoogleBooks doesn't like my computer, and does not display. If you can view it, and there is anything usefull, will you please put it up. Thanks.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work surfaceone,

 The link you provided seems to be a legal transcript, and it seems that earlier in 1882 the fellow being questioned worked for a J.C. Schnell & Co. liquor store of Cincinnati.


----------



## LC (Mar 19, 2010)

And a belated Happy St. Patrick's Day to you as well surfaceone . Yours appears to be a bit better exampls than mine . Yours is incised much better .

 Thanks for the additional info Plumbata , my favorite bottle and crocks are from Cincinnati . Wish the  Schnell I have didn't have a crack in it , but I guess you can't have everything . I never dug many crock bottles other than the tall ale or mineral water bottles that are quite common with a small handle on the shoulder .


----------



## eogden (Mar 3, 2012)

Just purchased one of these J. C. Schnell's Whisky bottles from an elderly ( 80 yo ) woman who told me this bottle was found about 1930 by her uncle in the field of a farm in northern New York, town of Montague, now off route 81.  Does this offer any info regarding the origin of this distiller?


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  eogden
> 
> Just purchased one of these J. C. Schnell's Whisky bottles from an elderly ( 80 yo ) woman who told me this bottle was found about 1930 by her uncle in the field of a farm in northern New York, town of Montague, now off route 81.  Does this offer any info regarding the origin of this distiller?


 Nope...Ohio is the place...[]

 Welcome to the forum though, any pics?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy National Anthem Day, Louis, Jim & Edward,

 I like these stone bottles a lot. Thanks, Edward, for the reminder. Please put up some photos of yours. What possessed you to buy it?


----------



## eogden (Mar 4, 2012)

My collecting interests are in opposite directions than stoneware, but I bought this for its appealing form and just knew there was some obscure history to this bottle.  In my search I discovered this website which is superbly full of great information.  I have more "stuff" than I know what to do with ( I want to go to my own estate sale! ), so I have listed this jug on Ebay.  Photos are there.  Yours, Edward.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 5, 2012)

Edward,

 Here's the link to your sale: Edward's Schnell.


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry for dragging up such an old thread, but ran across one of these jugs and thought I would ad pics for those interested...


----------



## Owen (Jul 6, 2013)

This jug stands 8 1/2 inches tall.  Closeup of markings...


----------



## LC (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought it might have been a rarity but it seems there are a few of the floating around out there . Never did find out anything as to the estimated value of one .


----------

